# I am trying to make my legs stronger but they have just got bigger and fatter....



## 2slik (Jun 16, 2010)

I play basketball and want to improve my vertical jump and I was using the leg press machine and was increasing the weight and I reached the weight of 300 pounds.

It did improve my vertical jump but the problem was that It made my legs too big.This became a problem because when I would wear jeans my crotch would stick out, and it would just stick out in general. If I was a woman that would be fine but I am a man..........

I was just wondering if anybody else had experienced a problem similar to this. And I was also wondering what would be the best equipment needed to improve my vertical jump. Could I still use squat machines but I would have to use a light weight for toning instead of using a heavier weight for gaining muscle. What should I do?


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

if you have a weighted vest, practice your jumps in that...or maybe put a dumbbell in each hand and jump up on to walls etc..google/youtube plyometric training..you need to develop your explosive power..just my opinion tho


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

box jumps are good.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr Eko said:


> if you have a weighted vest, practice your jumps in that...or maybe put a dumbbell in each hand and jump up on to walls etc..google/youtube plyometric training..you need to develop your explosive power..just my opinion tho


gotta agree with mr eko


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Look into plyometrics.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

You might wanna try some cleans too.

They're good for developing power.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

stop being a metro sexual who wants to fit into skinny fit jeans :lol:

seriously some reactive training that just focuses on explosiveness such as box jumps etc but you will always gain some size when developing power in the legs to a degree


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

2slik said:


> It did improve my vertical jump but the problem was that It made my legs too big.This became a problem because when I would wear jeans my crotch would stick out, and it would just stick out in general. If I was a woman that would be fine but I am a man..........


Lol 'too big'  I dont understand why your crotch would stick out, and why this would be ok for women :confused1: :lol:

Maybe the boosted testosterone gave you a permanent semi lob. Try tieing it down.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I think he means his balls are now resting on his legs making his crotch look bigger instead of hanging between pencil thin legs with no strength whatsoever. Just a guess.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

or maybe he is taking the mick ? ....maybe :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

No...I checked, he's still here.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd stop wasting time on leg presses and such and concentrate solely on plyometrics starting low intensity and gradual build up. If you've never tried them, then be prepared for a big increase in your v jump.


----------



## 2slik (Jun 16, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> I'd stop wasting time on leg presses and such and concentrate solely on plyometrics starting low intensity and gradual build up. If you've never tried them, then be prepared for a big increase in your v jump.


Ok thanks.

I heard that weight machines should only be used for gaining muscle.

And that free weights should be used for gaining strength.

Is this 100 per cent correct


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

2slik said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> I heard that weight machines should only be used for gaining muscle.
> 
> ...


You're taking the p*ss.

Is this 100 per cent correct?


----------



## vulture (Jun 13, 2010)

all the above and hill sprints


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

2slik said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> I heard that weight machines should only be used for gaining muscle.
> 
> ...


weight machines in generally are crappy.

free weights are good for EVERYTHING.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Do a set of heavy squats followed by explosive bodyweight jumping squats..


----------

